# Direction of Tire Tread Pattern for New Tire



## rider49152 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just put on a new rear tire but I think the tread pattern is facing the wrong way. The chevron arrow pattern is facing backwards. The tire itself doesn't have any arrow indicators on the side and internet searches say it depends on the tire - some say the pattern direction depends on whether it's on the front or rear.

This tire is not the most common so hopefully someone here knows or can tell from the pattern.









Amazon Link

It's an Origin Agit-8er. It's apparently very similar to a Duro Miner 29er tire.

So.... do I need to reverse it? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Live 2 Ride (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the point of the chevron should be pointed forwards. I had tires similar and the point went forwards on them too.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

It can make a difference. If it were your front tire, I would say to definitely mount it so the chevrons pointed forward when looking at it from the top. However, many tires work well on the rear when mounted backwards as they climb well mounted that way and braking/cornering traction isn't as critical the way it is up front. Many non-front/rear specific tires specify that you should mount the front one way and the rear the other.

If a tire only has lettering/logos on one side, it is usually made so the lettering/logos are on the drive side (same side as the chainrings) when mounted as intended.

Some tires have a direction arrow molded into the side casing.

As for the OP, I would try it mounted as is and see how you like it before swapping it out. JMHO.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Also many tire manufacturers will ramp the leading edge of the tread blocks. This reduces rolling resistance as you are not pushing a squared off block into the dirt as it rolls. The tire you picture does have ramped leading edges on the tread blocks. So, at least up front those leading edges should point forward, i.e. with the chevron pointing forward. When there is no recommended direction imprinted on the tire, then this is the direction you should mount them, ramps facing forward both front and rear. If you try them this way and find the rear to be lacking in climbing traction, the try reversing the rear tire with the square edges facing forward, chevron pointing to the rear of the bike. Sometimes this will help by providing more grip when climbing. 

Good Dirt


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

When viewed from above:
Chevron pointing back = better climbing traction
Chevron pointing forward = better braking traction, less rolling resistance


----------



## rider49152 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for really excellent advice.. I definitely learned something and appreciate all the help!

I'm going to give it a try as it is for now and see how it feels. This tire is not as wide as my old rear tire even though they specify the same width, so when I'm more motivated (or get a flat), I'll move this one to the front with the tread facing the right way, and move the front tire to the rear. Thanks again.. this place is awesome!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Good thread, i've been thinking about this as well.


----------

